

Beautiful thumbnail hover effect using CSS3 - akashbhadange
http://www.dzyngiri.com/index.php/beautiful-thumbnail-hover-effect-using-css3/

======
mnicole
Terrible UX. Not only does it make it nigh-impossible to hover over the other
thumbnails, but transforms (scale most notably) often leave behind
artifacts/borders as it does in this demo, putting white lines all over the
images and their surroundings.

~~~
yen223
It didn't put any white lines or artifacts for me.

Chrome 22.0.1229.94, WinXP

~~~
mnicole
[https://img.skitch.com/20121011-k29i1jdb68u41g1ikhqdkemmjx.j...](https://img.skitch.com/20121011-k29i1jdb68u41g1ikhqdkemmjx.jpg)
Chrome 21.0.1180.89, OS X (10.6.8)

I've been able to replicate this in my own projects as well.

------
hnal943
It is easy to cause the image to constantly expand and contract by leaving
your mouse over the thumbnail. That makes it very difficult to use.

------
fady
my issue with this specific demo is that the hover effect makes the image too
big to select the photos right next to the active one. maybe make it smaller
or have the others shift so they're still accessible when one of the
thumbnails is still active.

